

How to Reduce 3D Printing Costs by Cutting Your Files - fictivmade
https://www.fictiv.com/resources/starter/how-to-cut-your-3d-files

======
steejk
I remember a few years ago you could order a hollow sphere to be printed by
SLS. At the time, the pricing mechanisms would just charge you by the volume
of material you use. What wasn't considered was the trapped volume inside the
sphere which would contain SLS powder worth much more than the cost quoted!

